# Chemical Guy's E-zyme



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The second item in my parcel from David G this morning was this










A white business card or clay bar holder :tumbleweed:

Except for the fact the contents are some of his pot of CG E-zyme the new uber wax from Chemical Guy's.










blurb here but it has also been getting some rave reviews on Detailing Bliss for thise that have been using it for a month or so. I'm not sure if David wll be bringing any more pots into the country yet but it would be rude not to try it out :thumb:

First thing to note is the smell, louder than the colour, it very citrus like the only wax i have that smells remotely like it is Rubbish Boy's Original Edition. It has a soft moist texture i'd say like scotch tablet only more most.

I decided to take a panel on the wife's BMW to do the first testing on so it would need prepping

Out again with the Flex, SFX 2 and CG Vertua Bond 408 :thumb:










the foloowing pictures don't really work but i will post them as i have them

the panel before (although i only did the rear panel today)










the following the Vertua Bond 408, were looking door backwards and not the rear bumper



















Onto the waxing










a few lumps were put onto the pad and squashed in so i didn't waste any










This was thinly spread out on the panel and initial application was almost transparent it was difficult to see how consistantly i was applying it.

after a few mins the wax hazed over










you can see here where i stopped going up the rear quarter










it buffed off beautifully to leave




























it looked very bright, no flake mask jst bright. We were due to go out in the car so i nipped it outside and captured a few quick snaps.



















the following two pictures shows the old formula 50:50 on the boot lid next to the E-zyme





































Whilst we've been out I've been looking at it from differing anges and distances and although it's a new wax application so it should look a little fresher (the drivers door has SN V1 that was applied at the end of July and it's still beading well ) there is a bright coating look to the finish, which could be described as plastic. I shall get Damon Bigpikle opinon tomorrow and L200 Steve's as well as these things are always very subjective but i rather like it.

I've not got enough to do the whole car, but i may try it on a few other panels soon or try layer this panel up.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Seems like you quite like the E-Zyme wax Jon! :lol:

I certainly enjoyed using it on the red TT we did recently. :thumb: At least you didn't apply it too thickly like I initially did! :lol:

Look forward to hearing what Damon and Steve think of it tomorrow!

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Another good review of it there for sure, and it has been receiving more reviews on DB - on occasions what one may call "rave" reviews of it. Hard to really comment from pics as you'll appreciate but does seem from what you are saying to offer something to the finish - much like most waxes do though? - dare I say a subtle nuance 

Durability report will be interesting. 

I'm sweer at present to part with cash right now on this product as it is rather expensive and owning most of its direct competition, this product will have to offer me something over BoS, Concours, RG 55, Valentines and Supernatural to make me want to buy it... Knowing you also have experience with a lot of these waxes John, in your honest and subjective opinion, would I notice anything different compared to the above listed waxes?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

BM looking stunning as always Jon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Another good review of it there for sure, and it has been receiving more reviews on DB - on occasions what one may call "rave" reviews of it. Hard to really comment from pics as you'll appreciate but does seem from what you are saying to offer something to the finish - much like most waxes do though? - dare I say a subtle nuance
> 
> Durability report will be interesting.
> 
> I'm sweer at present to part with cash right now on this product as it is rather expensive and owning most of its direct competition, this product will have to offer me something over BoS, Concours, RG 55, Valentines and Supernatural to make me want to buy it... Knowing you also have experience with a lot of these waxes John, in your honest and subjective opinion, would I notice anything different compared to the above listed waxes?


I resisted subtle nuance Dave because i decided i really don't know what that means :lol: but yes it could be said.

With regard to the competition, I'd probably need to put a group test all on this car over the coming weeks to really comment on what i can see. The Saphire Black has a lovely flake in which really shows up any wax opacity well and also looks great in the sunshine (when and if we have any).

I'd strongly agree I really don't need all the waxes I own based on looks alone, but some have different qualities, the Glasur looks to already be out beading the Valentines under a weeks muck on the Audi for instance.

I don't know yet what the UK price would be even if Dave is intending to bring more in but i'd guess it's competitors would be Z Concours and Swissvax BOS (which i don't yet own!). I know we differ on our opinion of Z Concours, I like the silver bling it creates and its not afavourite of yours and in my current limited experience of BOS i believe it looses a little clarity to create a unique thick wet look but i know it's your uber wax look of choice. It makes neither of us wrong only human.

On the day on the car this has something about the look that interests me and that's the main reason why I currently can't move for carnauba in the garage 

I'll report back on how this panel goes to report on beading and durability.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> BM looking stunning as always Jon


Thanks Neil

It'll be looking a little worse when it arrives in London tomorrow i suspect


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great Jon - see how it looks by the time you get down here tomorrow 

we can try my BoS as well if you like


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Durability report will be interesting.


Dave,

David G has said he'll keep us updated on how the wax fairs on the TT we did 2 weeks ago. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Another wax i want to try, The US guys seem to be loving the stuff, I must stop buying stuff i dont need tho


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

james b said:


> Another wax i want to try, The US guys seem to be loving the stuff, I must stop buying stuff i dont need tho


You know you want to James


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You know you want to James


I do and i most likely will, it makes me want it even more if it has a big price tag and Im pretty sure this wax dose :wall: there goes my Wallet :tumbleweed:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dare I say the BM looks as good as ever - no better no worse:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sure I'll get chance to have a look on Monday mate, to give my two penneth to the argument.
:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The smell does it for me. Dave G had to yank it out my hand 2 week ago. YUMMY YUMMY stuff. I think the misses would have something to say .
1 about the price
and
2 About me walking around wanting to smell it all day.
Sure beats the hell out of colly for smell, Its like a wee desert bowl of yummy fondant icing. 

Better stop now drooling at the thought. :lol::lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Quick update on the Ezyme test panel*

You can see in the following picture, the rear quarter of the BM under flourescent lights today, it looks very nice i'm sure you would agree


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

do you know what, i was at daves on thursday and had to grab another sniff of the e-zyme and i saw that a liitle chunk was stolen.

i thought that Alan W had been back to steal more of it after his blatant pilfering at the meet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I believe I can see a subtle nuance in that pic Jon - I have a few good pics of the same rear quarter from today as well


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> do you know what, i was at daves on thursday and had to grab another sniff of the e-zyme and i saw that a liitle chunk was stolen.
> 
> i thought that Alan W had been back to steal more of it after his blatant pilfering at the meet.


:lol:

No need Andy! 

Jon,

I was about to post 'that's no BM' then noticed it in the background! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

> BOS(which i don't yet own!).
> 
> 
> > will drop you a pot off over the weekend john for you to have a proper
> > go at :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > BOS (which i don't yet own!).
> 
> 
> will drop you a pot off over the weekend john for you to have a proper
> go at :thumb:


Thanks Syd,

At some point i may have to give you back your Flex too :thumb: It's been in action today again


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Thanks Syd,
> 
> At some point i may have to give you back your Flex too :thumb: It's been in action today again


Keep hold of it m8, you will get more use out of it in this weather :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I'm sure I'll get chance to have a look on Monday mate, to give my two penneth to the argument.
> :thumb:


What do you reckon then Steve? Any subtle nuances added? 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> What do you reckon then Steve? Any subtle nuances added?
> 
> Alan W


It was a little hectic today Alan so i don't know if he got the chance close up.

I'm planning on another layer or two at the weekend to see if i can prove/disprove what I think is a brightness not at the expense of clarity


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> It was a little hectic today Alan so i don't know if he got the chance close up.
> 
> I'm panning on another layer or two at the weekend to see if i can prove/disprove what I think is a brightness not at the expense of clarity


Good man Jon! :thumb:

Yes, I can guess what today's distraction was! (1000HP?) :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Good man Jon! :thumb:
> 
> Yes, I can guess what today's distraction was! (1000HP?) :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Nope, work strangely enough :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nope, work strangely enough :lol:


Ever the professional! I wouldn't have expected anything less! 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Confirmed, i am able to do another couple of layers on the rear quater this weekend just to see if i can capture the brightness i shall report back

I'll also try a beading pic or two


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Confirmed, i am able to do another couple of layers on the rear quater this weekend just to see if i can capture the brightness i shall report back
> 
> I'll also try a beading pic or two


:thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Confirmed, i am able to do another couple of layers on the rear quater this weekend just to see if i can capture the brightness i shall report back
> 
> I'll also try a beading pic or two


Any updates on this Jon?

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Any updates on this Jon?
> 
> Alan W


More pictures and headaches than i can shake a stick at,

I'll try to do a post at lunchtime to detail why i ended up waxing a door with Concours in the hunt to photograph what i could see (I struggled) but it'll probably need daylight, something me and that car will not see until Sunday!

I really like though 

EDIT i'll add this shot for you










Looks almost like perfect balls/bubbles floating in the air


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

^:lol:^:lol:^:lol:

No rush Jon! :thumb:

Glad you're liking it! 

Alan W


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> More pictures and headaches than i can shake a stick at,
> 
> I'll try to do a post at lunchtime to detail why i ended up waxing a door with Concours in the hunt to photograph what i could see (I struggled) but it'll probably need daylight, something me and that car will not see until Sunday!
> 
> ...


Looks great Jon, Is that on a vertical panel :doublesho or have you not turned the picture round :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Tis vertical (the rear quarter)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Epoch - did you post any further thoughts on this? What do you think of it? Did you try any BOS?


----------

